# Resetting the Grip



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

when playing tug with your dogs, do you RESET THE GRIP or INDUCE COUNTERING? i know you do this in BITEWORK but was wondering if its the same during TUGPLAY when doing obedience.

This is my first time owning a Malinois puppy, here she is:

http://youtu.be/aOLVqrskG5Y

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

call me stupid but...

what is the difference between resetting the grip and inducing countering?

thanks for sharing the video cool pup...on the timeline in the video what second mark indicates something pertinent to this post? I did not see much of either resetting or encouraging countering personally, but I am no super dog trainer so could be wrong here...


----------



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

i wasn't doing any COUNTERING when playing with the pup in the video. I asked the question cos I just want to make sure i won't mess him up when we start doing BITEWORK.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jojo Bautista said:


> i wasn't doing any COUNTERING when playing with the pup in the video. I asked the question cos I just want to make sure i won't mess him up when we start doing BITEWORK.


I get the question..
what in YOUR mind is the difference between re-setting the grip and inducing countering.....that was my question... sorry if it was not clear.


----------



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, i just used those 2 words cos i think its the closest translation from my FILIPINO language. i consider it the same.

RE-SETTING GRIP for me is when a dog adjust his grip to get a fuller hold of the suit.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ok sorry thought it was an either or question..


YES, encouraging a good grip on the tug is a good idea.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm not exactly sure how you are connecting a suit grip to a tug grip
but not sure you could work on it with tugs unless you used different diam tugs and diff tug materials, etc
- i see a tug as more of a targeting tool and reward item
- how you present it and how you play will factor in too ... as in, using a thin tug and making an easy presentation could be misleading
- but if you use a tug reward you need to establish a good out ... the clip didn't show that 
- but i would just use the tugging for quick hi-value rewards and out practice vice grip building
- maybe go to pillows and sleeves for what your Q was about ???

just my 02. and probably what it's worth 
nice puppy !


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

a grip is a grip in my book, no matter what it's on or what you are doing. So yes, I would introduce it.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

It would be work (IE what sport or work you are doing) dependant, but it transfers over nicely, both ways, if you work your tug similar to bitework. 





rick smith said:


> i'm not exactly sure how you are connecting a suit grip to a tug grip
> but not sure you could work on it with tugs unless you used different diam tugs and diff tug materials, etc
> - i see a tug as more of a targeting tool and reward item
> - how you present it and how you play will factor in too ... as in, using a thin tug and making an easy presentation could be misleading
> ...


Rick, do you train a lot of bitework in dogs?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am not sure about how Rick works grip...but...

I work tug first then either sleeve, leg sleeve or suit..

but grip-work always begins on tug


----------

